# Rockwell uni-plane



## Packrat (Apr 1, 2008)

Years ago,in the first school shop that I taught in, I had a Rockwell rotay-jointer-surfacer more commonly known as a Uniplane. To me, It was a very good machine. Not only could you joint edges but also end grain as well. You could also plane compound miters with it. It had a good guard system and if used properly, it was very safe. I only saw 2 in high school shops and that was years ago. I'm sure they don't make them any more but I could never figure out why. Has anyone here ever used one? Don


----------



## morgid (Apr 1, 2008)

I know that is a good machine but I never had a chance to use it


----------



## Rod in Ontario (Feb 19, 2008)

Know nothing about them...but here is a picture of one.

http://www.owwm.com/photoindex/detail.aspx?id=209


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

Yep, I had the privelege of using one of those very machines myself in my high school days, more than 20 years ago now. I've never seen one in use since. The most practical application, IMHO, was making a square post into an octagon prior to chucking and turning on a lathe....greatly reduced the amount of material that had to be removed once turning began.


regards,
smitty


----------



## Packrat (Apr 1, 2008)

The Uniplane in my shop at the school I taught in was new in 1975. It cost $435. I just looked on e-bay and found one for $1400 and one for around $400. I guess I will show my wife that tools are a good investment. Don


----------



## Graphiti (Mar 29, 2008)

Is it just me or does it seem like the tool makers are stuck in a rut. It seems like there's really not much inovation going on. if you look at some old tools it's amazing the diversity of design that used to be common. Now, every tool looks just like every other tool. 
I've never seen one of these before but it looks like a good design, I can't see why it's not still made. Regardless, thank you, I love learning about cool new (old) tools. I'll bet if this was re-released it would be praised as inginuitive, and forward thinking.


----------



## ray pugh (Dec 19, 2008)

*uniplane reply*

I'm not certain why the uniplane went out of favor but I have a guess. I believe the machine was probably too expensive to manufacture for the general woodworker, in contrast to a machine like a jointer. I am the owner of one and I wouldn't give it up. I need to sharpen the knives, but even with the knives slightly dull, it's a great machine for squaring up an edge or face. With all the cutting force downward, you can push a wood piece through the machine with one finger. One of the great uses of the machine is taking out warpage. I flaten a board with the uniplane and then use the planer to do the rest of the work. I love this machine. I've seen some messages related to how dangerous it is. Bull. You'd have to ram your finger into the cutting wheel. It's not nearly as dangerous as your standard jointer.


----------



## congachile (Feb 10, 2009)

I inherited one of these from my dad, who bought it in the 70's sometime. I recently ran a piece through that had a nail and ruined the cutters. Fortunately, he had a spare set, but I would like to have another set of backups. Anyone know where I could find some?


----------



## ray pugh (Dec 19, 2008)

*uniplane reply*

When I first purchased my uniplane I tried to find cutters with no success. Delta no longer manufactures them. The owner/operator manual provides the cutter sharpening specifications. A good tool shop should be able to sharpen your cutters the the necessary specifications. 

Ray Pugh


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 22, 2009)

*cutters*

There is a tool grinder on OWWM.org that will grind them. "OnTheLevel" just had some made for his uni. OWWM.org also has the drawings you can download. I have ground these before. If you have an old one to go by and the drawings, it is not that difficult. You can buy the tool stock from Grizzly or any tool supplier. It is 1/4" M2 HSS. I would use a lathe tool holder to grind both ends and then cut to length with cut-off grinder.


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 22, 2009)

*Uniplane cutters*

I just bought the uniplane from OnTheLevel with the new cutters. The grinder did a masterful job on the cutters. He also said he had made several extra sets.


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 22, 2009)

*Uniplane guard*

I need a guard or at least tracing or drawing of one. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 22, 2009)

*Uniplane guard*

I'm still looking for more info a Uniplane guard. Any info would help. From the remnants I have it appears the angle of the slots are 37.5º, but I have no idea of the other dimensions or angles. A few dimensions or a picture would help. Thanks in advance. Dan


----------



## Bob Goodman (Jun 19, 2009)

I have a uni plane and would be happy to make a template for the guard for you.
Bob

By the way, I am in St. Louis.


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 22, 2009)

*Uniplane guard*

Bob:

Thanks. PM is on the way.


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 22, 2009)

*Good man*

Well that Bob Goodman is a good man. Not only did he give me a template for the uniplane, he ended up parting with his uniplane. He had received it as part of a package deal. The previous owner didn't love it very well. I removed all of the cutters today. Six were broken or damaged. Three were loose. The pulleys were beat on so bad I had to straighten and turn them on the lathe. I'm glad he had never used it. Other than that it looks great and is starting to sound better with every step.


----------



## Bob Goodman (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks for the compliment. I'm happy that someone can use and appreciate that piece of old iron.

Enjoy.


----------



## jkaus (Jul 24, 2009)

*uniplane cutters*



congachile said:


> I inherited one of these from my dad, who bought it in the 70's sometime. I recently ran a piece through that had a nail and ruined the cutters. Fortunately, he had a spare set, but I would like to have another set of backups. Anyone know where I could find some?


I happen to have a set of uniplane cutters with 4 scoring cutters and 4 shearing cutters that I am willing to sell. If you are interested you can contact me at [email protected]


----------



## llipscomb (Jun 8, 2010)

*Uniplane blade can be bought here!*

http://www.woodworkerstoolworks.com/sales-specials/items/show/49

I've been looking for almost five years for a set of Uniplane blades and finally found some nice folks at Woodworkers' Tool Works in Wisconsin. They have them in stock or will make you a set fro $120.00. Friendly and knowledgeable. Toll free at (800) 475-9991.

I'm a happy man - finally. I really missed that Uniplane - one of the most useful tools I've ever had.


----------



## Tool guy (Apr 20, 2012)

I just picked up an old Uniplane. It had seen very little use in a school, a guy bought it and never used it and i got it for $75, :thumbsup: in first rate condition minus a very thin layer of table rust. If anyone has a set of knives for less than $120 give me a shout. [email protected]


----------



## William Rech (Mar 6, 2015)

*Uniplane guard template*

Bob or Clouseau,
Is that guard template in an electronic format? I just acquired one of these jewels after years of searching but it is missing the guard. I have started to draw one from photos but it sure would be better if I had the template.

Thanks and Happy Woodworking!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

William Rech said:


> Bob or Clouseau,
> Is that guard template in an electronic format? I just acquired one of these jewels after years of searching but it is missing the guard. I have started to draw one from photos but it sure would be better if I had the template.
> 
> Thanks and Happy Woodworking!


Welcome to the club William. This thread is more than six years old and I doubt if Bob or Clouseau are still here. I've never actually seen or used a Uniplane so I can't help you. Perhaps another member knows the answer.


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 22, 2009)

It is not in electronic form. Do you have the old one? The angle and c-t-c dimension of the slots are important to making it function. If you have the old one you can possible glue is back together and use it as a template with your drill press and a milling/router cutter. There is a guy on OWWM.org that has a NOS one he has been trying to sell. Mine is acrylic instead of polycarbonate. It probably should be polycarbonate. I can send you a template or maybe make you one, but I don't have polycarbonate.


----------



## William Rech (Mar 6, 2015)

*Rockwell uni-plane fence*

No, This unit was given to a maker space I am working with and the fence and dust collection fort were long gone. The port we were able to print on a 3D printer fairly easily. My plan is to use Lexan or some other poly for the fence after mocking it up in 1/2" ply. What is an "NOS" one. I am not familiar with that term.

How can I get the non electronic template from you? or at least a copy of it?

Thanks


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 22, 2009)

http://owwm.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=150457&p=1009679&hilit=uniplane+guard#p1009679

These might also help: http://www.vintagemachinery.org/pubs/detail.aspx?id=735 and http://www.vintagemachinery.org/pubs/detail.aspx?id=736


----------



## William Rech (Mar 6, 2015)

No real budget to purchase a guard, I have the facilities to cut one. I guess I will get to work in AutoCad...

Thanks


----------



## cbuswoodworker (Apr 30, 2017)

*Alignment Problems*

This thread is old, but I hope someone is still monitoring. 

I need help. I became an owner of a Uniplane yesterday, purchased from Craigslist. I should have gone over the unit more thoroughly before purchasing. I cleaned it up today to find that the screw shaft's v-groove is hosed (set screw binds when turning the adjustment knob) and the in-feed fence is all out of whack. 

There is a screw shaft on eBay that I'll pickup to fix that problem (depending on condition). That leaves the in-feed fence. Anyone out there have an idea how the heck I can properly align it to the other fences? The in-feed fence is bolted (aligned with two dowel pins) to the slide. The slide is bolted to the screw shaft. A gib keeps the slide properly mated to the dove tails. My problem is the in-feed fence starts out as too open then tapers towards the center fence. I tried loosing the two bolts holding the slide to the screw shaft then retightening...no luck. Tried tightening then re-tightening the gib to see if that would help...it didn't. 

Anyone have spare parts for purchase? If so, I might need a new in-feed fence and slide. 

Any and all insight on this matter would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 22, 2009)

Check the three links I have posted above. They are still active. NOS means new old stock. If you don't have a guard to use as a taped down pattern to use with a pin router, drill press, or router with a duplicator bit, you should probably buck up for the one listed. I think I still have access to one to use as a pattern. It would be nice to develop a CAD drawing so someone could use their CNC router to make them. The location and angle of the slots are critical. I tried making them using a router and jig, but eventually went with using the drill press as a pin router. I think I have an extra set of cutters that could be honed and used.
Dan Coleman


----------



## cbuswoodworker (Apr 30, 2017)

Thanks Dan! I went even further down the rabbit hole yesterday. I took the whole unit apart, separated casting from sheet metal base and shroud and removed out feed fence. To my surprise, there weren't any dowel pins locating the out feed fence to the base. I should say happily surprised, because that means all of my misaligned problems should be solved by realigning the out feed fence. Knowing what I know now, I'm very confident in saying that I'll be able to align all fences. 

The screw shaft still needs to be replaced, but eBay should solve that. Since I have the unit completely apart, I'm going to take the time to clean everything thoroughly, repaint the base, and replace the old wires. 

In the manual, it states that the out feed table is set at the factory. I assumed that the out feed was doweled into the base. Goes to show that one should never assume. I wonder why they didn't do that. It would have made it impossible for the out feed to move. They went so far as to dowel the in-feed fence. 

Before I took ownership, I emailed a fellow member of this forum asking for a template for the guard. I knew the one I was purchasing didn't have one. He was kind enough to sketch one on graph paper. When I get the time, I'll make it into a CAD file using SolidWorks. 

Thanks again for the reply Dan!


----------



## Jeffrey Wade (Dec 20, 2020)

i know old thread, can anyone email the template for the guard? my neighbor picked one up at an auction for $4! only missing the guard, in almost perfect shape! email to EDIT *** Email address removed


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Jeffrey Wade said:


> i know old thread, can anyone email the template for the guard? my neighbor picked one up at an auction for $4! only missing the guard, in almost perfect shape! email to Removed


He bought the whole thing for $4? Those things are going to $1100.00 now days. You can PM which is safer. Putting email on open board is not safe.


----------

